# Building designation and habitation certificate



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been searching around for possible renovation projects to view when I am in Central Portugal in a couple of weeks time. My plan is to find a house that is either basically habitable or can be made habitable fairly easily hence good roof, reasonable structure and services on site or easily available.
I am confused about the designation status of some properties and the relevance or otherwise of a habotation certificate and on searching for information i can see conflicting advice about this.
My questions are:
If I buy a house that is designated as a ruin but is basically habitable am I able to live in it while I carry out works or does it need a habitation certificate ?
If I carry out my own works what needs permission from the Camara, example if the house is not changed on the exterior can I carry out upgrading works to the interior without having to apply for permission ?

I asked one of the estate agents these questions and this was the answer:

<An energy certificate of ruin declares that the property is not habitable, because it is not possible to live in it while making the reconstruction work. 
You always need a license of the camara to make any kind of works, but you can do this works on your own, you only have to make an insurance for the time of the works.
Energy certificate is always needed.
Houses builded earlier than 1951 don´t need a housing lisence.>>

Its hard to believe I need to make an application to the camara to do " any kind of works " ?
I read on other postings online that an older house doesnt need an energy certificate.
What kind of insurance do I need to work on the inside of a house and is this required by law ?
Confused !
Bob


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Bob. If you do not intend enlarging the property you can work with a renovation licence; the type of house in which you are interested will not have an energy certificate but you will need one to be able to sell the house on if that is your intention. Real-estate agents are rarely in full possession of the facts with regard to what you can do with land / older properties but a simple meeting with the local authority planning department will give you all the answers you need 'from the horse's mouth' and is indispensable. 

I renovated ny 160 year old house 25 years ago and the current proceedures are not much different from then. I live in between Foz do Arelho and São Martinho and am happy to help with advice.


----------

